# Memphis Prospects (A Must Read)



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Memphis could go many different directions after this year's draft.
They could draft a 

PG-Dajuan Wagner
SF-Mike Dunleavy/Caron Butler
PF-Drew Gooden

This post is gonna give Memphis fans an in-depth look at their possible choices.










Dajuan Wagner pg/sg
NBA Comparison- Allen Iverson

(+)Dajuan is considered the best scorer in the draft. He shoots from anywhere and is a finisher. He loves driving the lane getting contact and is a bigger stronger Allen Iverson type of player.
(-) He wot be shooting that much in the NBA and scouts believe it 
will take him 2-3 years for him to become any sort of impact player.










Mike Dunleavy SF
NBA comparison Wally Szerbiak/Dirk Nowitski

(+) Mike Dunleavy is a Szerbiak with a better offensive game. He can shoot from anywhere and make his shots. He can beat you down low with offensive rebounds and post up or shoot over you.
(-) He should stay another year polishing his game.(lol that's it)










Caron Butler SF
NBA Comparison Paul Pierce/Bonzi Wells

(+)Not much to say about this guy. He can flat out do it all, what you see is what you get. A true SF who can do everything 
(shoot,rebound,defend) a future star no question.
(-) Butler has only shown what he can do for 1 year he did not stick around in college. He has had personal problems and bad records in the past 











Drew Gooden PF
NBA Comparison ? i have no idea (cant think of one)

(+) Drew can run the floor well for a big man. He is very mature and could put the ball on the floor and does the little things well without making mistakes (Battier is my Comparison)
(-) He needs to gain weight to bang downlow. He wont last 5 minutes with NBA guys at his weight IMO


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Grizzlies*

There should be bo doubt who the Grizzlies should pick - DaJuan Wagner. He is the perfect fit for the Grizzlies. 

Memphis could trade Dickerson and Jason Williams to the Heat for Eddie Jones. The Grizzlies starting lineup would look like this:

C: Pau Gasol
PF: Stromile Swift
SF: Shane Battier
SG: Eddie Jones
PG: DaJuan Wagner

Wagner could get used to playing the point, he doesn't need to be a SG, like Iverson.


----------



## BigTMacFan (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Grizzlies*



> Wagner could get used to playing the point, he doesn't need to be a SG, like Iverson.


No way. At best he'll play point for a year or so, then he'll be move to SG


----------



## bdachakeya (Jun 10, 2002)

I'd say that we still should go with Butler as our pick if he's still there. With him at the 3spot, he will be the perfect player to relieve Battier when he comes out the game. Right now Buford is our relieve guy at the 3, which I think will be better suited at the 2. I'm hoping and praying that the mgt. see the same things that I see in Butler, and that they'll choose him at that spot.


----------



## bdachakeya (Jun 10, 2002)

BIGTMACFAN, I agree with you about Wagner, that he's better suited for the 2 spot. I love Wagner's game, but I don't think he's the player we're looking for. Like I've been saying on all boards, I think teams will find out the hard way that he'll be more productive at the 2spot.


----------



## BigTMacFan (Jun 19, 2002)

He will be more productive at the 2 spot, and although I'd love to see him play for Memphis I don't think a small back court of Jason Williams and Dejuan could compete defensively in the West (and not real well in the East either)

Now, if West packages Michael Dickerson and Jason Williams to trade to Cleveland for Andre Miller it might work...


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

I have a surprise prediction for the grizz Pick,,,,

I say they go for Nele Hilario, the 6'11 super freak from Brazil.

The Kid has the size to play the 5 and the quickness and athleticism to guard 2's and 3's.

He's raw but he has so much upside and potential that I think West will take him.

BTW pleased to meet you all (extends hand).


----------



## tenkev (Jun 12, 2002)

Potatoe, have you seen any footage of that guy playing. I wish there was a site out there that had some footage of some of the European players, because I've been kind of interested in that guy as well.


----------



## bdachakeya (Jun 10, 2002)

The Grizz had that Hilario guy in for workouts and they loved his stuff. They said this guy surprised them with his footwork and also his overall polished game. Their president of scouting thinks this guy will be a big name in this league after he gets a few seasons under his belt. After hearing all of that from the Grizz's scouting team, I was wondering the same thing, "If he's that impressing why not draft him", but my heart is still totally set on Butler.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Im really interested in Nene Hilario, I have not seen him play but if you look at any scouting reports about this kid they have nothing but great things about him.

The knock on him is shis free throw shooting. 

I have read in a scouting report (ill post it) that Nene can run toward the 3 point line take 2 steps and dunk the ball.

His wing span is also huge. 

With that said I still think it's too risky for the Grizz to take their chance on him. I would much rather perfer a much more stable pick (Butler, Gooden). It's pretty much guarenteed that Ming, Williams and Dunleavy will be the first 3, I think Butler is the perfect match for this team.


----------

